# query about opk test.. help?



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Im a bit confused as Ive done my OPK test and at first I thought it was just the one usual line, but when I went and looked back at it there was a second (faint but smudged looking) line where the pos line should go. now I dont know whether Im gonna get a stronger one tomoz or whether its some freak faulty test? has onyone had this and if so what was the outcome? would appreciate any advise


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You should probably ignore the test if you checked it after around 10 minutes (same as with hpts).

Your test line needs to be the same colour or darker than the control line for it to be a +ve OPK.

You should also use OPKs from around 12pm onwards and not in the morning.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Cheers Minxy, I must admit I have heard this, do you know the reason for late testing being better? as it reads that your not to drink exsessively or go to toilet for a good few hours before, so though that was so the sample would be concentrated which I thought would be best early morning? so will try late testing tomoz but just curious to understand why it contradicts, being the curious person I am... and am I also not to see faint line as surge at least beginning to rise either then?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

The reason that you should do OPKs in the afternoon is because often the LH surge is in the morning but it can take around 4 hours or so for it to synthesise and be detected in your pee...so not only need to try and not drink for few hours before testing but also to do the test later in the day...they usually say from around 12-8pm.

....and no, a faint line would still be a -ve OPK...the line must be same or darker in colour for it to be the LH surge...and then you'd usually ovulate around 36 hours later.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok thanks ever so for that info, wil try that tomorrow


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Have you had any success hun ?


----------



## hev (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi can someone help, I did a opk today and the test line was just a little bit lighter than the control line, is this still classed as negative?  Or should we be going for it from today...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

hev said:


> Hi can someone help, I did a opk today and the test line was just a little bit lighter than the control line, is this still classed as negative? Or should we be going for it from today...


Hi Hev

Your test line should be the same or darker in colour than the control line. If it's lighter then this is a -ve OPK so not detecting the LH surge. However, saying that, it sounds like you could get the surge in a day or so, so I'd keep testing and I'd start getting jiggy from now onwards.

Also, just to mention, as per my replies to Fi in this thread, OPKs should be used from around 12pm onwards (you don't use them in the morning like with hpts)...so if you've already used OPK today then it's too early. Maybe do another one around 2pm today and see if it's different. The LH surge often happens in the morning but it can take about 4 hours for it to be detected in your pee....so try not to drink too much for few hours and then test again later on and the OPK may show as +ve.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

When I do opks, the test line gets progressively darker for around 2-3 days before the surge, it then goes back to no line more rapidly. I would say if it is only a little bit fainter, then you have either narrowly missed the surge or it is going to happen ( possibly later today or tommorrow).
Either way if you go for it now and repeat a few times you should have some sperm ready and waiting. You dont need to wait for surge as sperm live 3-4 days + if conditions are right. 

Oops minxy posted similar post while i was typing, so duplcate info!


----------



## hev (Oct 11, 2006)

Bl**dy hell Im really confused as I have just done todays opk and have not got a test line.  Do I have to do it around the same time every day as I have been doing it about 3-4pm last two days and  have just done todays....possibably to early (i hope) or I bet Ive missed it.....


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

The line you got that was almost as dark as the control line could have been just after your surge. Im not entirely sure how long there are high levels of the hormone but for me it was only ever 12 hours max with a line close in density to the control line.

My opks say test at least 2 hours after you get up. Could be that by testing at 3-4pm you missed the surge by a couple of hours. Either way if you are getting lighter results, you have missed your surge. Your surge must have occurred in the morning of your darkest test so you gotta be quick!

I test obsessively from when the line goes darker. I would say you should be ok even if you missed the surge, as ovulation occurs 24-36 hours from the surge. You need to get to it as soon as he is home though lol.


----------



## hev (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for all your help feeling really down now


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

Why you feeling down?Am i right in thinking you got a dark line yesterday pm? In this case you prob got your surge just a couple of hours before this and as such your egg is prob on its way down now so best not feel down, dust yourself up cos you have some baby making to do tonight. The timing is good for asap, so pounce on him!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hev...

What cycle day are you on hun ? What days are you taking clomid ?

OPKs need to be done from around 12pm onwards and can be done up until about 8pm. The LH surge usually happens in the morning, and may not be detected in your pee for approx 4 hours later which is why not advisable to do them in the morning. OPKs don't detect ovulation...they detect the LH surge *before* ovulation.

If you _have_ just missed the actual LH surge then don't fret as you wouldn't usually ovulate until around 36 hours after the surge....sperm can live for around 3-5 days whereas an egg only survives for about 12-24 hours after released so you've still got time to start getting jiggy.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## rubytueday22 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Hev,

I often have trouble detecting my surge on the non digital OPKs. I usually have no second line and then on/around day 13/14 a faint second line appears but I have never had one which is stronger than the test line. This month (my first month on clomid) my second line was much darker than usual on day 13 but was still slightly lighter than the test line (so technically still a negative). My friend who got pregnant after 3 months said that her surge use to last for days. This made me really panick. I get confused every month about my surge so spoke to my fertility consultant about this as I was concerned that perhaps my surge was not adequate enough to ovulate. She said that the 21 day progesterone test is more accurate and since my levels had risen on my last blood test she was confident I was ovulating. I often get a positive on the non digital opks around day 13/14 which I find easier to use as I don't have to interpret the results (but they are expensive). This month I have invested in a clear blue fertility monitor which is about £90 but can be used again and again. You just have to buy the sticks separately but can buy them in bulk so they are not too expensive. i also use the cheap opks you can by on the internet so I can test numerous times in one day.

Hope this helps x


----------

